# CHECK YOUR INSURANCE



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

been insured with compertition car insurance for the past year and heared thay were stopping insuring skylines ,and today a letter came to say yes this is true .so i rang them and thay said thay could not insure my r34gtr under there sports car policy any more because sports car now means a two seater car,but thay could insure it under there modified car policy if it has more than £3,000 worth of mods.i thought no problem so she gave me a qoute W T F three times more than last year,so i said leave it with me. so ithought ring a plan ,to cut a long story short he said i would advise you not to insure with us as my r34gtr vspec with 650bhp would be valued at £23,000 to them i said W T F do you realise you cannot get them into the uk on the roed any more,he said becuse my car is valued at £42,000 that in the event of a claim theres no way will thay wont to payout any more than there values and they do not do agreed valued policys ,there top book for r33gtr was £15,000 HE SAID RING ADRIN FLUX so i did thay said the car is to modified for them and thay will not do agreed value on gray imports,even though my car was never registered i japan.so i rang the insurance factory who insured my r33gtr in 2005 thay said the car is to modified for them and to valueble for them to insure SO WHO DOES INSURE MODIFIED R34GTR,S OR ARE THAY STOPPING INSURING THEM FOR SOME REASON (i,m 44 years old with max no claims and a claen lisence) so if this is the case i think we all need to take note PLEASE HELP IF YOU HAVE ANY CONSTRUCTIVE COMMENTS


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

I am surprised by Adrian Flux. I insure through them and my car is VERY heavily modded. Agreed it isn't worth as much as yours but the list of mods was as long as your arm. I can PM you the name of the young lady there who was really helpful if it might help.


----------

